# List of suspicious phone numbers



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Another reason to get call display on your phone

Had a call today and didn't get to the phone in time to answer and thought I had seen the number before, so with the help of google I found this List of suspicious phone numbers

and sure enough the number on my call display was on this list in the 416 area code


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Can anybody enter information on that page?

Does the page record IPs for those anonymous entries?


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*But What Is It?!*

I wondered what was meant by a "suspicious phone number", and when I looked at the link, I couldn't immediately figure out what sort of scam this might be.
When I read the link's posts, though, it sort of became clear that these might be fake collections agencies harrassing people into paying non-existent debts.
Here's the best description I found on the linked site:

425-354-1563 leads to a receivables/collections company in Washington. I had some free time so I played along twice now. After hearing my name, I folowed the prompts. The first call was a young sounding female who proceeded to verify some of my personal info. She then explained that she was collecting on an AT&T account I have. After explaining that I don't have AT&T, she then wouldn't let me get a word in. She insisted that it was mine because she verified my info. I told her to send me the proof of the account since I have had the same landline and cell phone carriers for over 13 years. She claimed this account was from 2003. Since she wouldn't let me speak, I ended up firmly stating that it wasn't my account and that until they showed proof that it was, I wasn't paying. I then hung up.

The next call was the similar intro. Once the female rep finally answered, she just verified my name. After that, she launched into a non-stop rant about how they already verified my info so I need to pay the bill. This is when she got rude and unprofessional. She said they sent frequent notices and that if I would read my mail, I would have seen them. That's when I asked for a supervisor. She transferred me over to some guy. He started into a speech about how according to the FCSA, they have sent their collections notices as required so now I have to pay. I calmly tried to explain that it wasn't mine and that I would like some proof. He was worse then the female. He would continue to talk everytime I made an attempt to explain. I finally asked him if he had a problem with courtesy and respect. He said "no", but that I must because I wouldn't listen to them. At that point I firmly told him that when they found some respect and proof that this was my account, they could call me back. I expect another call tomorrow. Looking back on the caller ID, they have used two numbers. 425-354-1563 (Listed as "Unknown Name" on 8/21 and "Receivables Pe" on 8/19) and 425-686-1416 listed as "receivablespe" on 8/03. I am calling my TRUE phone carrier and placing those two numbers on a block. I am also checking my credit report to see if there is any damage there.
Caller ID: 425-354-1563
Caller: Receivables Pe
Caller Type: Collection Agency


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

In the last week I have received 4-5 calls from a 1 000 000-0000 and a 1 123 456 7891.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Another reason to get call display on your phone
> 
> Had a call today and didn't get to the phone in time to answer and thought I had seen the number before, so with the help of google I found this List of suspicious phone numbers
> 
> and sure enough the number on my call display was on this list in the 416 area code


Here's another similar site:

http://whocalled.us/lookup/5612045441

These clowns really **** me off... the do not call registery can't happen soon enough in this country.... not that it will stop them, I know....


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

I hate these numbers, it used to be that you could tell who it was with caller ID, now they block the name, and what is worst is that number spoofing is getting bigger and bigger.

I tend to just google a suspicious number, some of these numbers appear on one or the other, google tends to catch.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

hUssain said:


> I hate these numbers, it used to be that you could tell who it was with caller ID, now they block the name, and what is worst is that number spoofing is getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> I tend to just google a suspicious number, some of these numbers appear on one or the other, google tends to catch.


just another good reason to have caller id and voice mail

if i don't know who it is, i don't pick up the phone


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> just another good reason to have caller id and voice mail
> 
> if i don't know who it is, i don't pick up the phone


yea, it's reasonable when you get a few calls. But when the call you *4* in a day from the same fake number, it gets quite annoying, I'm slowing drifting to using my mobile only because no telemarketers call.


----------



## ComputerIdiot (Jan 8, 2004)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> just another good reason to have caller id and voice mail
> 
> if i don't know who it is, i don't pick up the phone


I don't have caller ID (on a 20-year-old phone?? :lmao but I do have an answering machine. If there's no message or it's a hangup, I don't worry about it. I've advised pretty much everybody I know that I do not run for the phone ... leave a message, please, and I'll get back to you ASAP. True, this has caused some friction with a few members of my family (Hi Ma!) but ...

I've had enough problems with Ma Bell; I don't need to be annoyed by scam artists or even legit telemarketers ... especially now that these calls can come any time, including Saturdays and Sundays.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

ComputerIdiot said:


> I don't have caller ID (on a 20-year-old phone?? :lmao but I do have an answering machine. If there's no message or it's a hangup, I don't worry about it. I've advised pretty much everybody I know that I do not run for the phone ... leave a message, please, and I'll get back to you ASAP. True, this has caused some friction with a few members of my family (Hi Ma!) but ...
> 
> I've had enough problems with Ma Bell; I don't need to be annoyed by scam artists or even legit telemarketers ... especially now that these calls can come any time, including Saturdays and Sundays.


true enough
friends, when visiting, are amazed when i don't "bust a move" for the phone when it rings
i tell them what else is call answer service for?
and you can almost see the lightbub over their head turn on


----------



## hUssain (Aug 10, 2007)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> true enough
> friends, when visiting, are amazed when i don't "bust a move" for the phone when it rings
> i tell them what else is call answer service for?
> and you can almost see the lightbub over their head turn on


That happens alot.
They just sorta say "Are you going to answer it?"
And I reply "If it's important they'll leave a message"


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

I received a call from my credit card company's fraud watch last month. They left a message and a number to call them back. I did (major Cdn bank) and when I asked why they were calling, they said that they had to verify some information before they could explain why. I said why would I give out information if I didn't know why or even who I was speaking with. 

It seems that our government, in it's infinite wisdom has made it a law that they cannot explain why they are calling until they have proof that they are speaking with the right person. Now why would any sane person give out information to 'verify' themselves before they knew the reason for the call. Wouldn't this make it easy for a scam artist to gather information about you?

When I said this to the person, he said I could call the number on the back of my card and ask to be put through to the fraud department which I did. Turns out that the night before, during a 8 hour drive I had stopped for gas 3 (or was it 4) times. I was driving a rental van and didn't want to get caught running out of gas so I kept the tank whenever I saw a station. 

Maybe it is because of all of the 'This is TD/Royal/Citi/insert other bank here, your online banking account has been tampered with/we are updating our servers/insert other lame excuse here. Please log into this site that looks very close to a real live site but is actually a scam. We'll record your access code and password and then we'll log into your site and see what we can do without your knowledge, like emailing money to ourselves.' ... type emails that I see that have made me suspicious of the the phone stuff. 

When I've said this to other people who have tried to call me on the phone about financial matters, and won't tell me what they are calling about until I verify some of my information. The best was when a person said "well you can go to our website, it's at www..., that proves we are legitimate". When I tried to explain that anyone with $40 can set up a website, they didn't believe me and couldn't seem to understand why I would be so cautious. 

My brother used to work in the loans department of a credit union. We got talking about this one day and he said that one of the tricks used is to get a couple of pieces of information each time they call then pretend that they have the wrong person and apologize then call you back in a month or so and get something different from you. Innocent stuff like a former residence, former employer, etc.. Then they can call you 3-4 months down the road and repeat almost everything to you. You don't seem suspicious because you haven't given all of your information to any one company so you figure that it is legit.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

to quote Fox Mulder; "Trust no one"


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Just used the 'List' and it was helpful to double check a number that has been calling. 

Great link.


----------

